# I want a small 9mm similar in size to the Bersa 380



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to make this my first CC gun, to be worn everywhere all the time. I want to wear it in a wallet holster. I saw the Bersa Thunder 9, looked OK, then a SCCY compact. Also good. What else? If you suggest a manufacturer and model, I can shorten my shopping time by looking in the various photo albums here. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

These fit the bill.

Keltec PF9, Kahr PM9, Kahr P9, Kahr CW9 are a couple options to name a few. I'd rather have a Kahr, but the price of the PF9 is mighty attractive to those on a budget. The Kahr PM9 is smaller than the Bersa .380 and the other guns listed and would be the better option for pocket carry. A 3" 1911 is also close in size to the Bersa .380, but I wouldn't want to carry one in a pocket.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The Kahr CW9 is similar in size, and their PM9 is smaller.

Slightly longer and taller but also slightly thinner is the Walther PPS.

Taurus has a new slim 9mm, but it hasn't established a track record yet.

The S&W 3913 is fairly close in size. It's not made anymore, but you can find them on the used market.

A Springfield EMP is also close in size, but kinda pricey. ParaUSA also makes a small 1911-style 9mm.

The Beretta PX4Compact is similar in length/height, but I think is a bit thicker.

The only 9mm that I would consider carrying in a wallet holster is the Rhorbaugh (sp?), but then again I would not spend that kind of money for one.....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you've decided on a 9mm the Glock 26 is a nice carry size (ok for loose pants or shorts - not for tight jeans).

If you'd consider a .380 it really opens the field up - Walther PPK/S - Sig P230 or P232 - or sometimes even better - Ruger LCP or Kahr or Colt Mustang or Kel-Tec .... on and on ...

I hope this helps 

:smt1099


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

My vote is the Kahr CW9. Great pistol.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Rohrbaugh R9*

You might want to look at a Rohrbaugh R9. Very well built pistols, reliable and not much larger than a Seecamp .32 ACP. For a CCW use very smooth, no sharp corners, small, packs power and some models have no sights. There are no slide locks or safeties, pull the trigger and bang! I had a PM9 and had several FTE, but so far no problems with my R9, could have been ammo issues with the Kahr as well.

Here is a link:

http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/

Componet pictures:

http://www.acbsystems.com/boards/rohrbaugh/basefile/r9-detail-pics.htm


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Kahr PM9, but if you don't mind a little bigger the P9, or its more budget minded variant the CW9


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

P9
As easy to carry as the PM9 plus you get a full grip.

I have a Bersa Thunder .380 and while it works fine, it is not as rugged as I would like for a SD gun.
I prefer my SS Walther PPK/S if I'm going to carry a .380.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Kahr PM9 first place for pocket carry. Walther PPS for all-around carry. I have the .40 but wish I had the 9 due to the snappiness of recoil on my old hands and wrists. I like both guns for their specific purposes. Good Luck.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I love my Kel Tec P11; nuff said!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I went to a couple LGS's, didn't see anything except for my first stop last week, all used, and now all gone. Went to what was supposed to be a local gun show, turned out to be misleading ads, it was a military collectible show. Went back to a very friendly shop, and looked and looked and looked. I didn't want to spend a grand, but needed something in my pocket during working hours. 

Keep in mind that I'm still fairly new, and still trying to get my head right. That involves alot. But I wanted something. 

I bought a Kel Tec P3AT, and I now carry concealed. Once my confidence grows, I'll adapt. Soon enough. There's a million different issues regarding CC at least for me and I don't want to make even one tiny mistake. I did enjoy my first minor debate last night however. I went to a local range searching for a pocket holster, you know the "wallet" style. The guy says they're illegal in NC. Now we know I'm no expert, and he supposedly is, but my response was "prove it, cause I've spent hours on the issue, and I didn't see that ANYWHERE!" He retreated, went to the CC instructor who straightened him out. One more example of all the misinformation available. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

if ya like the bersa .380 you should really check out the bersa thunder 9mm lol same size, almost looks identical, can get it 9mm and .45 for around $410 NIB

http://www.gundealeronline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=THUN9UCM13


----------

